# Exo Terra Monsoon RS400 VS Lucky Reptile Super Rain



## soulfulsessions

Hi Guys, as the title says. anyone know if ones better than the other? i know they do the same job? i seem to recall someone telling me they wouldn't bother with one of the brands but i cant remember what one? i hear bad things about he Exo terra stuff all the time but ive had no issues with there products however ive not really had any electrical products by them?

I want one to hookup to both my Cham / Crested gecko setups.

Any info would be great if theres any difference in them.

Thanks.


----------



## _simon_

The monsoons timers break from what I've read and I think the super rain is more like rain than mist but I may be wrong. 

Take a look at mistking http://www.junglefrog.co.uk/misting-equipment/mistking/misting-systems.html

I'm very happy with my mistking.


----------



## soulfulsessions

Thank you, i did see this briefly on youtube but gathered it was only available in the states... do you have any image of your setup? i guess the nice with with the other two is that its all in one? i guess this you connect a pip into a bowl / your own water pot?

How easy was it to setup? lol looks like you get a fair few parts etc


----------



## Graham

Having owned (and returned when it stopped working, like everyone else's) a Monsoon, and had a look at the Super Rain I wouldn't waste my money on either! 

Both are very cheaply made, when I get another one it'll be a Mistking, for not a lot more money they are much better made, using good quality components that are up to the job, rather than the cheapest they think they can get away with.


----------



## Tombo46

_simon_ said:


> The monsoons timers break from what I've read and I think the super rain is more like rain than mist but I may be wrong.
> 
> Take a look at mistking Misting Equipment :: MistKing :: Misting Systems - JungleFrog
> 
> I'm very happy with my mistking.


I agree. Mist king all the way. I have 2 systems running 60 nozzles in 35 different enclosures and haven't had a fault yet : )


----------



## soulfulsessions

What kind of timer do these have IE, can i set it to mist say 3 times a day at 7am 3pm and 8pm and spray for 15 secs each time?

Also re water, does this kit just have a pipe that you place in a chosen barrel / and it sucks water from that? instead of its own in built barrel?


----------



## _simon_

soulfulsessions said:


> What kind of timer do these have IE, can i set it to mist say 3 times a day at 7am 3pm and 8pm and spray for 15 secs each time?
> 
> Also re water, does this kit just have a pipe that you place in a chosen barrel / and it sucks water from that? instead of its own in built barrel?


The timer will allow you to set how many times each day of the week and for what duration in seconds minutes or hours. 

It doesn't come with a water reservoir so yes you just stick the pipe in whatever you are using. I use a 25L water storage container.


----------



## soulfulsessions

Nice, thank you sir.

Any idea on the link below theres the main pump unit then a small other gadget with 2 wires coming out? whats this?

Misting Equipment :: MistKing :: Misting Systems :: Ultimate Value Misting System - JungleFrog


----------



## _simon_

That'll be the zip drip valve. That didn't come with my kit and I couldn't see any point in buying it as an extra.


----------



## soulfulsessions

thought it might be, i couldnt work out myself why you wouldnt want it to drip? lol its going to be a soaked environment... whats one or two more drips lol


----------



## Tombo46

soulfulsessions said:


> thought it might be, i couldnt work out myself why you wouldnt want it to drip? lol its going to be a soaked environment... whats one or two more drips lol


Trust me it makes all the difference. Even with the zip drip 2 of my vivs flood and need the substrate changing every month or so.

I'll try and get a video up of my system if I get some time : )


----------



## soulfulsessions

That would be great if you do  the youtube ones are pretty lame and have someone waving a camera around all the time 

Also i gathered nothing would drip if the pumps not moving... guess im wrong


----------



## _simon_

I don't have an issue with drips. When it turns off I get 2 or 3 then nothing.


----------



## soulfulsessions

Quick question, how do the nozzles that spray mount? i know the exo terra ones come with suction cups. im going to be putting these nozzles in wood (Glass bottom) vivs so i cant just aim them through mesh etc..


----------



## _simon_

Drill a hole in the wood (think I used a 16mm bit) , push the nozzle through and then screw on the locking nut  if that's not an option I guess you could rig something up with a hook and some metal ties or something.


----------



## soulfulsessions

_simon_ said:


> Drill a hole in the wood, push the nozzle through and then screw on the locking nut  if that's not an option I guess you could rig something up with a hook and some metal ties or something.


Maybe ill do that, Zip ties are made for just this lol


----------



## Tombo46

_simon_ said:


> I don't have an issue with drips. When it turns off I get 2 or 3 then nothing.


It may just be because I'm running so many nozzles. 50 of my nozzles run off 1 system with a 3/8" backbone so the system carries a lot of water.


----------



## _simon_

Tombo46 said:


> It may just be because I'm running so many nozzles. 50 of my nozzles run off 1 system with a 3/8" backbone so the system carries a lot of water.


Must be, I've only got 2 hooked up at the moment!


----------



## soulfulsessions

lol 50 nozels  you should have brought a pressure washer


----------



## soulfulsessions

I dont know if you will know the answer this. but the nozzles I understand you can drill a hole through your tank and the nozzles almost attach to each side screwing together. is the screw thread big enough to fit through viverium wood? I'm looking to fit them in a wooden viverium as suppose to plastic or glass.


----------



## _simon_

Yep, I've just moved one of my nozzles to a vivexotic viva viv. Drilled the top and it fits perfectly.


----------



## soulfulsessions

ah you my friend are a star as I've just ordered 1 viva large for my bearded dragon and 2 x exotic chameleon vivs so that's perfect you should say this!


----------



## Tombo46

I'm just waiting for the video to finish publishing : )


----------



## _simon_

soulfulsessions said:


> ah you my friend are a star as I've just ordered 1 viva large for my bearded dragon and 2 x exotic chameleon vivs so that's perfect you should say this!


It's the chameleon viv I've got. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/906079-vivexotic-viva-chameleon-vivarium.html


----------



## Tombo46

_simon_ said:


> It's the chameleon viv I've got.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/906079-vivexotic-viva-chameleon-vivarium.html


Looks good : )

Be aware that it will start to swell eventually. It happens to all wooden vivs no matter how well sealed they are. You can see in my video that mine has swollen but it did take 2 years. It would happened whether spraying by hand or a listing system though.


----------



## soulfulsessions

ah wicked. mine arrive Tuesday. how do you find it? I'm putting a new chameleon in one and my crested gecko in the other.. the chameleon I don't have yet... I wad thinkin of lining the bottoms and bottom sides with glass to stop the wood going funny with the wet. do you think it's needed? I've not seen the viverium in real life just online..


----------



## Tombo46

Here's the video : )

Mist King misting system in Tokay room - YouTube

There's a slight mistake though. I said you shouldn't run more than 10 vivs off a 3/8" tube but I meant to say 1/4" tube.


----------



## soulfulsessions

nice one sir. explained everything I was thinking. thank you for doing the video. thumbs up. I'm going to order one of these bad boys now...


----------



## Tombo46

soulfulsessions said:


> nice one sir. explained everything I was thinking. thank you for doing the video. thumbs up. I'm going to order one of these bad boys now...


No worries mate. If there's anything you're unsure about or want anything else showing just ask.


----------



## soulfulsessions

one last Question. I think I'm gonna order the double nozzles so I don't have to make two holes in the viverium. I'd need T nozzles would I for the none drip gadget as it has to run back on itself right? ie create a cable loop? where as L ones would be for say a single system or separate tanks etc?


----------



## _simon_

I can't answer your pm I get this message:

soulfulsessions has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


I'm using a big exo terra dome, not sure what size I've had it for ages and a 50w halogen (gu10). I'm not using a thermostat but if you need one then I'd put the probe at the basking spot myself.


----------



## _simon_

soulfulsessions said:


> ah wicked. mine arrive Tuesday. how do you find it? I'm putting a new chameleon in one and my crested gecko in the other.. the chameleon I don't have yet... I wad thinkin of lining the bottoms and bottom sides with glass to stop the wood going funny with the wet. do you think it's needed? I've not seen the viverium in real life just online..


The vivs great I love it. I'm getting another for my tokay gecko. Lining with glass or acrylic is probably a good idea if it will eventually swell like tombo says though.


----------



## soulfulsessions

Simon, sorry to be a pest, got my 2 vivs today.. build them for now.. do you have a pic without lights on by any chance? What tube are you using as i noticed that they have been sneaky... the minimum T5 lighting arcadia do is 22" without the starter connectors.. yet mr Exo terra (who they are clearly working with on this viva range) do a 18" tube.... i dont really want T8 again ,... How do you find the misting system works with your lighting being across the viv? does it get wait.. i just got my mister too.. only tested in the sink but the spray obviously comes out a fair amount so i didnt know if you find it hits the tube? wetting it?

Would be nice to see how you have laid it all out 

Cheers fella.


----------



## Marti3P

Mistaking all the way I ordered mine from them direct in Canada, it works great and the zip drip is really a small pump that forces lingering water out of the system, for an Exo or Komodo tanks you can order with plastic wedges that allow you to suspend above the mesh.

In the link in my sig I've got a Viv build with my Mistking with the parts mentioned, I'm only using it for one tank at the moment so I've mounted it on the back of the tank.

:2thumb:

Phil


----------



## _simon_

soulfulsessions said:


> Simon, sorry to be a pest, got my 2 vivs today.. build them for now.. do you have a pic without lights on by any chance? What tube are you using as i noticed that they have been sneaky... the minimum T5 lighting arcadia do is 22" without the starter connectors.. yet mr Exo terra (who they are clearly working with on this viva range) do a 18" tube.... i dont really want T8 again ,... How do you find the misting system works with your lighting being across the viv? does it get wait.. i just got my mister too.. only tested in the sink but the spray obviously comes out a fair amount so i didnt know if you find it hits the tube? wetting it?
> 
> Would be nice to see how you have laid it all out
> 
> Cheers fella.


I'll do you a no light pic later. Exo terra and vivexotic are both owned by Hagen hence the recommendations in the vivexotic literature for exo terra lighting. The 22" T5 Arcadia and reflector fit diagonally with room to spare. My spray points slightly down so doesn't catch the light.


----------



## _simon_

Here you go


----------



## soulfulsessions

That would be great sir... from what i see in the pic though its a lil dark is you have the nozzle in the middle of the viv... i didn think of this... i was going to put it in the back or front left hand corner.. as i guessed that i would want to jet the middle AND the sides.. im guessing pointing down only gets the middle plant-age stuff wet?


----------



## soulfulsessions

Also chap, how long do you set your timer / sray for each time? i was thinking 7:30 for 25 sec, 14:00 for 20 secs and 20:00 for 35 secs, having not yet used it in the viv just in the sink i guessed this would be enough but i dunno untill i see


----------



## _simon_

The nozzle is in the centre of the viv width wise but depth wise it's about 6" from the front. It's angled to point at the back but at a slight downwards angle. The spray is quite wide so it covers a decent area. 

I've got the timer on for 1 minute bursts at 10am, 2pm and 6pm. I tried shorter but for my set up by the time the water has gotten to the nozzle a few seconds have already passed on the timer.


----------



## soulfulsessions

Ah yes, i didnt think about getting the water from the pump to the nozzle  ill have to tinker with it once its all up and running... my T5 dual starter / bulbs should be here friday so im looking at sealing the beast on sat / sun and away we go... also got my custom plastics made today.. to replace the glass... it is the same size but has multiple holes at the top and bottom ends to allow extra air flow etc.


----------



## soulfulsessions

Sorry mate what dome are you using also? and are you using the stand for it or just placing it on the mesh?


----------

